# Another Swarm Trap



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Waz all that white stuff ? looks like you got it in a good spot Big D.


opcorn:.......... Just waiting on that swarm..


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I caulked it up. Sometimes I don't cut real straight. I was going to paint it this weekend, but I just couldn't wait to put it up.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Your prowess as a carpenter equals mine. Impressive. I finally figured out that I'd better start buying pre-cut pieces or growers would be embarassed to have my stuff in their orchard.


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Love that movie....220, 221, whatever it takes.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

cow pollinater said:


> Your prowess as a carpenter equals mine. Impressive. I finally figured out that I'd better start buying pre-cut pieces or growers would be embarassed to have my stuff in their orchard.


Maybe we should start a group. CA. Carpenter's Anonymous.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

cow pollinater said:


> Your prowess as a carpenter equals mine.


Ditto. I find it difficult to make clean cuts using a chainsaw!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

peletier said:


> Love that movie....220, 221, whatever it takes.


Mr. Mom is the best.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

In a much younger day, I watched a carpenter remodel our house. He used spackle on a wall filling a huge crack between two sheets of sheet rock. He turned and winked and said, "A little spackle coves a multitude of sins."

I guess that's why someone made the stuff, and quite frankly, I don't think the bees care. I like the looks of your swarm trap!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

